# Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff, expected to miss rest of the season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- Los Angeles Lakers star Kobe Bryant will have an MRI on his right shoulder Thursday after tweaking it during a 96-80 loss to the New Orleans Pelicans on Wednesday.
> 
> While Bryant said it's unclear if he'll play Friday at San Antonio, he did try to downplay the injury.
> 
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=12209184


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to undergo MRI on shoulder*



> @ramonashelburne: Lakers announce Kobe has a torn rotator cuff. Flying home from San Antonio now


Welp


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe to undergo MRI on shoulder*

Juuuuuust great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*

This really ****ing blows, both as a fan of the Lakers and just a fan of Kobe.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*

Kobe done for the year obviously. 

I hope he can go through next season without any injuries. No point in the guy getting hurt and messing with his long term health at this point.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*

Never been a fan of Kobe's, but I definitely hate to see this. I hope the Lakers put a contender together and Kobe can come back healthy for one full season before retirement.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*

Feel bad for Kobe, really do, but I guess he is just following his own advice...


----------



## XXV (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*

I wonder how long before Lin and Young are the starting backcourt.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*

I don't see Scotty starting Lin anytime soon (unless they're trying to show case him) and Ellington will probably get the first shot at Kobe's job


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*



e-monk said:


> I don't see Scotty starting Lin anytime soon (unless they're trying to show case him) and Ellington will probably get the first shot at Kobe's job


Congrats on getting your wish for clarkson to get some PT!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*

yay?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*



> @ramonashelburne: Final word from the doctor today is still to come, but I'm told the Lakers are expecting Kobe to miss the rest of this season.


Time to seriously embrace the tank. Trade everyone for w/e we can get and play the young guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*

Dammit.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Time to seriously embrace the tank. Trade everyone for w/e we can get and play the young guys.


Well, Kobe going down for the season won't probably make a difference in the win/loss column, but it certainly gives the Lakers the "formal" excuse to go hard (harder) on the tanking business.

EDIT: btw, D'Angelo Russell or Stanley Johnson?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Fun calculation...

For each minute Kobe played this season he was paid $19,884
(24mill, 1,207min)

By average minutes (34.5) he was paid $685,998 per GAME

Totally worth it


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Fun calculation...
> 
> For each minute Kobe played this season he was paid $19,884
> (24mill, 1,207min)
> ...


DaRizzle. Bro. Don't go there.

Kobe Bryant got paid $ 90,225 for every field goal he made. A record that will stand forever. Wilt-like.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He's so injured that the Black Mamba hasnt been able to use his Black Mamba on any 19 year old white girls this year


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> He's so injured that the Black Mamba hasnt been able to use his Black Mamba on any 19 year old white girls this year


Bro, do you really think this "injury" is legit? Season-ending legit? If so, i've got a Tower in Paris i'd like to sell you...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Bro, do you really think this "injury" is legit? *Season-ending legit? *If so, i've got a Tower in Paris i'd like to sell you...


5 years ago Kobe would have played through it or at least come back the same season.

Todays Kobe: there is ZERO positive reasons to bring him back this season.

Kobes ability to work through injury is 2nd to none. I would GUESS to say if this same injury happened to Durant or Harden (young players in their prime on contending teams) they would be out for the year as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*



PauloCatarino said:


> Well, Kobe going down for the season won't probably make a difference in the win/loss column, but it certainly gives the Lakers the "formal" excuse to go hard (harder) on the tanking business.
> 
> EDIT: btw, D'Angelo Russell or Stanley Johnson?


Stanley Johnson. He can already contribute defensively and a 3-4 combo of Randle and Johnson could be pretty good down the road.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> 5 years ago Kobe would have played through it or at least come back the same season.
> 
> Todays Kobe: there is ZERO positive reasons to bring him back this season.
> 
> Kobes ability to work through injury is 2nd to none. I would GUESS to say if this same injury happened to Durant or Harden (young players in their prime on contending teams) they would be out for the year as well.


Nah, bro. The injury is not that serious. The Lakers are just taking advantage to "shut Kobe down" (like they were rumoured to do, helathy or not). This way, the tanking will seem like the only proper thing to do.
Like "hey, we tried, but without Kobe there's no way we are winning games. So we gotta adress the future of the franchise" sort of reasoning.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nah, bro. The injury is not that serious. The Lakers are just taking advantage to "shut Kobe down" (like they were rumoured to do, helathy or not). This way, the tanking will seem like the only proper thing to do.
> Like "hey, we tried, but without Kobe there's no way we are winning games. So we gotta adress the future of the franchise" sort of reasoning.


yeah...thats what I said too...but with different words :legoat:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe has a torn rotator cuff*



Jamel Irief said:


> Congrats on getting your wish for clarkson to get some PT!


Clarkson gets the start tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nah, bro. The injury is not that serious. The Lakers are just taking advantage to "shut Kobe down" (like they were rumoured to do, helathy or not). This way, the tanking will seem like the only proper thing to do.
> Like "hey, we tried, but without Kobe there's no way we are winning games. So we gotta adress the future of the franchise" sort of reasoning.


Tank watch alert. Turn on CBS to catch Texas vs Kansas. 

Myles Turner, Kelly Oubre and Cliff Alexander are top prospects.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe opts for surgery. Timetable will be released after the surgery.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @MarkG_Medina: Nick Young just sprained his right ankle in practice right in front of all of us


You can't make this shit up...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Watch us get marginally better, give up our draft to PHX and bow our head in shame for the next 2-5 years.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> Watch us get marginally better, give up our draft to PHX and bow our head in shame for the next 2-5 years.


Orlando (5th worst record) currently has 15 wins and we only have 12. I don't see us making up that difference.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> Watch us get marginally better, give up our draft to PHX and bow our head in shame for the next 2-5 years.


We have to eventually give them our pick no matter what. "We" are just hoping to delay that for another year, or two


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers really need to get to 3rd to last to feel secure. 4th worst record still has a 45% chance of ping pong balling their asses out of the top 5


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> *Lakers really need to get to 3rd to last to feel secure. *4th worst record still has a 45% chance of ping pong balling their asses out of the top 5


Won't be an easy task. I see the Knicks and Philly winning a game here and there, but nough enough to catch up with the Lakers.
4 more losses is a big gap when the others are tanking too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Those teams have to play each other too as well. If we start dealing away players like Hill and Lin, I can see us dropping to third.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Official timetable is 9 months for Kobe.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Official timetable is 9 months for Kobe.


9 months for a regular person. Kobe is a freak. I'd say he's ready for season opener.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> 9 months for a regular person. Kobe is a freak. I'd say he's ready for season opener.



Season opener is in nine months.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Season opener is in nine months.


Is it? The season has only on on for 3 months? Crazy. Seems longer.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Is it? The season has only on on for 3 months? Crazy. Seems longer.


It's going to slow down to a crawl during this extra, extra long all-star break.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> It's going to slow down to a crawl during this extra, extra long all-star break.


With my teams year being a write off I've never looked forward to the playoffs more than I am now in quite some time.


----------

